# Witchy Medicines



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

Well , I like mad chemistry in the kitchen . I've made pickled garlic for my brother tormented by little cancers . And somehow he has become a believer . Recently the renowned Mayo Clinic asked him to reply to a survey re: what's he been doing for treatment . Pickled garlic , he say , and ha ha ha !

Today I'm making Golden Vodka . There's a jar of hemp flowers I gathered from the roadside wild hemp patch . First the flowers are roasted then steeped in cheap alcohol . The result is CBD medicine . How dreamy .

The one abundant medicine plant in my wild garden is catnip . Just chaw on it ...minty .


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Catnip along with anise hyssop, spearmint and lemon balm makes a great tea. As they are all nervines, it's a great drink when stressed or wanting to relax.

We also make fire cider on a regular basis:
organic apple cider vinegar with grated horseradish, cayenne pepper, grated onions and crushed garlic

You place it in the frig for a few months, strain, and then enjoy. A great immune builder; but it's fantastic mixed with organic unprocessed extra virgin olive oil and used as a salad dressing.

edit: there's also ginger in the fire cider


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I had a problem with chronic persistent chlamydia pneumoniae (the respiratory chlamydia), which caused difficult symptoms similar to chronic lyme disease, and at first I tried different antibiotics to cure myself (the usual combo of azithromycin + doxycyclin + metronidazol), but then I turned to herbs and there are 4 herbs I especially value

Thyme, Ginger, Curcuma and Neem
thyme tea alone proved more effective in elimating the infection than a combination of 3 potent classical antibiotics. I could judge the efficiency by the amount of die off it caused. From my personal experience, thyme is the strongest plant antibiotic known to me. Oregano is supposed to be similar (it is related to thyme), but I have no personal experience. Ginger and curcuma and neem are all considered miraculous plants. Cucruma is investigated in cancer research etc. Just to your research, if you are interested


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Chronic Lyme disease is not a real illness and all this above is just old-fashioned quackery.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Bwv 1080 said:


> Chronic Lyme disease is not a real illness and all this above is just old-fashioned quackery.


 Right!  Send your corrections here : 
https://www.cdc.gov/lyme/signs_symptoms/index.html
Don't skip the graphic pictures.

"Lyme disease is caused by infection with the bacterium Borrelia burgdorferi. Although most cases of Lyme disease can be cured with a 2- to 4-week course of oral antibiotics, patients can sometimes have symptoms of pain, fatigue, or difficulty thinking that linger for more than 6 months after they finish treatment." -

https://www.cdc.gov/lyme/postlds/index.html


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Larkenfield said:


> Right!  Send your corrections here :
> https://www.cdc.gov/lyme/signs_symptoms/index.html
> Don't skip the graphic pictures.
> 
> ...


Lyme disease is real, 'chronic lyme' Is fake and promoted primarily by quacks

https://www.niaid.nih.gov/diseases-conditions/chronic-lyme-disease

https://www.health.com/lyme-disease/chronic-lyme-disease-treatment-is-risky-says-cdc

https://sciencebasedmedicine.org/fake-diagnoses-not-fake-diseases/


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

I am very familiar with these wars (IDSA vs ILADS) and I trust the patients. I am more familiar with the chlamydia case, since that is what I had personally. I read all the latest scientific literature, and I have a strong background in immunology. I know that most clinial doctors of infectious disease claim that chlamydia pneumoniae (Cpn) is just a passive bystander, and that everyone has it and that it does nothing. Well, they are wrong, and it is not a matter of something I have read somewhere and now parrot it, I have experienced it first hand. Chlamydia trachomatis is the leading cause of blindness and infertility worldwide and Cpn does nothing? It starts as an upper respiratory tract infection, and in individuals with weaker immunity can become chronic, it can infect the immune cells (monocytes and macrophages) and through these immune cells can be transported to different organs including the brain. There it can cause chronic low grade inflammation. There were some theories that the infection of endothel by Cpn causes the growth of the atherosclerotic plaques, there is some evidence that it could cause multiple sclerosis (I know that it is autoimmune disease against myelin mediated through the Th17 cells, but Cpn could be the starter), it can cause asthma, chronic fatigue syndrom etc. You can see the Cpn persistence from the blood antibodies, if you see the pattern of IgG and IgA positivity, you have it. I could post here dozens of papers, but here is just one
http://eprints.qut.edu.au/40537/1/40537.pdf
it describes how Cpn infects the immune cells, how it causes persistence and at the end the relationship to chronic disease.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

and concerning Borrelia, just like Chlamydia, it is a very intelligence pathogen, that can form various persistent forms and there it can hide from the antibiotics. It can form L-forms. Again, syphilis is very similar, because it is caused by a similar pathogen (treponema pallidum). Both treponema and borrelia are spirochettes. And it is well known, that syphilis can cause brain infection with slow neurodegeneration. Everyone knows how comrade Lenin or the philosopher Nietzsche died. Borrelia is the same as syphilis, it can infect the brain and there hide
https://jneuroinflammation.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/1742-2094-5-40


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

The Chronic Lyme Disease question can be misleading. It appears that -after initial antibiotics remove measurable bacteria- the chronic symptoms some people experience are more likely to be due to some abnormal immune response or some such. This is not without precedent. It is known that some autoimmune diseases such as rheumatoid arthritis can follow after a severe viral infection. So, the problem develops when people are treated chronically with antibiotics or other nostrums as if the problem is still circulating Borrelia.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

IDSA'S corruption and Impaired Lyme Guidelines
https://www.personalconsult.com/articles/flawedlymeguideline.html
this is really not surprising. The IDSA were likely on the payroll of health insurance companies to serve as denialists. Similar to those who were paid by the tobacco industry to deny that smoking causes cancer. They should be prosecuted and jailed, and if they are doctors, their licences should be withdrawn


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

DaveM said:


> The Chronic Lyme Disease question can be misleading. It appears that -after initial antibiotics remove measurable bacteria- the chronic symptoms some people experience are more likely to be due to some abnormal immune response or some such. This is not without precedent. It is known that some autoimmune diseases such as rheumatoid arthritis can follow after a severe viral infection. So, the problem develops when people are treated chronically with antibiotics or other nostrums as if the problem is still circulating Borrelia.


I know this theory, and it is a possibility, though I personally believe that the bacteria persists in the brain in one of these altered forms (it can hide inside cells such as neurons, it can hide in biofilms, where the antibiotics cannot penetrate) and this persistence causes irritation of the nervous system and the symptoms. Here is a biofilm of borrelia burghdorferi




there were some theories, that the senile plaques of Alzeimers diesease are in fact biofilms
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6139345/


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Jacck said:


> IDSA'S corruption and Impaired Lyme Guidelines
> https://www.personalconsult.com/articles/flawedlymeguideline.html
> this is really not surprising. The IDSA were likely on the payroll of health insurance companies to serve as denialists. Similar to those who were paid by the tobacco industry to deny that smoking causes cancer. They should be prosecuted and jailed, and if they are doctors, their licences should be withdrawn


Looks like Dr Schallar managed to avoid significant prison time, but remains a convicted felon


> Schaller, an author of 25 books, including children's fiction, specializes in child and psychiatry, ADD, oppositional disorders, "mystery illnesses," Lyme Disease, fatigue, and mold problems. The staunch gun advocate, whose guns were seized after his arrest, offers telephone consultations on his websites.
> 
> As a convicted felon, he is now barred from possessing guns. He faces possible discipline by the state medical board; that case is pending. He is a psychiatrist, so not sure what gives him expertise here
> 
> ...


https://www.psychsearch.net/james-schaller/


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Lyme bacteria survive 28-day course of antibiotics months after infection
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/12/171213143613.htm

Three-antibiotic cocktail clears 'persister' Lyme bacteria in mouse study
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/04/190423133448.htm


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Bwv 1080 said:


> Looks like Dr Schallar managed to avoid significant prison time, but remains a convicted felon
> https://www.psychsearch.net/james-schaller/


https://beyondthebandaid.com.au/dr-james-l-schaller-md-mar-pa-dabpn-dabfm-cmi-cmr-pa/
He should be using the orgone generators too :lol:


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Bwv 1080 said:


> Lyme disease is real, 'chronic lyme' Is fake and promoted primarily by quacks
> 
> https://www.niaid.nih.gov/diseases-conditions/chronic-lyme-disease
> 
> ...


if you actually read your own links, that the first one states
_"Several recent studies suggest that B. burgdorferi may persist in animals after antibiotic therapy. In one study, NIAID-supported scientists found that remnants of B. burgdorferi remained in mice after antibiotic treatment. Another team of NIAID-supported investigators found that intact B. burgdorferi persist in nonhuman primates after antibiotic treatment. It was not possible to culture these bacteria and it is not clear whether they are infectious. More recent work by Hodzic et al. replicated the earlier finding of persisting DNA but non-cultivatable B. burgdorferi after antibiotic treatment using a mouse model. In 2017, scientists at the Tulane National Primate Research Centers, funded in part by an NIH research resources grant, reported evidence of persistent and metabolically active B. burgdorferi after antibiotic treatment in rhesus macaques."_

so the bacteria stay in the body even after the treatment with antibiotics. And this persistence likely produces an immune response, which is likely responsible for the symptoms. The persistence can produce low-grade inflammation, production of cytokines, activation of microglia etc, which can explain the neuropsychiatric manifestations.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Jacck said:


> *
> ...so the bacteria stay in the body even after the treatment with antibiotics*. And this persistence likely produces an immune response, which is likely responsible for the symptoms. The persistence can produce low-grade inflammation, production of cytokines, activation of microglia etc, which can explain the neuropsychiatric manifestations.


The bacteria can stay in the body..in mice that is. That's not to say that it can't do that in humans, but bacteria remnants in the human brain hasn't been proven yet. In any event, whether it's due to the immune system attacking full bacteria or remnants or the immune system going rogue on its own, my bet is it's the immune system that is causing chronic symptoms.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

The minute I hear the word “quack” I know that these are people who arrogantly think that anyone who disagrees with them is stupid or a fraud. If a bonifide doctor or researcher thinks that a treatment is not effective or ill-advised, then say so without the pejoratives. Most of the skeptics or debunkers that I've met over the years have little or no idea or understanding of alternative medicine, psychosomatic medicine, other than the placebo effect, or any treatment that isn’t strictly conventional or AMA approved. If one has a serious condition, look into all sides of possible treatments without the condescending labels, and don’t act like an expert if you’re not a doctor yourself because not all doctors agree. I’ve been greatly helped over the years by looking at all sides, including alternative medicine and treatments, such as herbs and acupuncture, that are rarely if ever recommended by conventional medicine. Those used to be considered ineffectual or quackery too. What’s most important? Take responsibility for your own health and don’t follow anyone blindly. Do your own reading and research and then get opinions from those you respect. But ultimately whatever you decide should be up to you, and you’ll probably get better advice from physicians who don’t have inflated egos and think that everybody is a fraud but them.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Made a Meat Loaf dinner once using what I thought was Oregano ... ... turned out it was Catnip. We had just moved and hadn't put all the spices away ... they both looked similar. Tasted awful ... and to the garbage that dinner went :lol:


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

DaveM said:


> The bacteria can stay in the body..in mice that is. That's not to say that it can't do that in humans, but bacteria remnants in the human brain hasn't been proven yet. In any event, whether it's due to the immune system attacking full bacteria or remnants or the immune system going rogue on its own, my bet is it's the immune system that is causing chronic symptoms.


it is likely not remnants of the bacteria, but the living bacteria. Remnants would be cleaned by the immune system (phagocytes). And these persistent forms were found also in the brains of humans
https://jneuroinflammation.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/1742-2094-5-40
these persistent bacteria then stimulate inflammation, which you can find in the brain
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/02/190205090533.htm
all the evidence points in this direction.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Larkenfield said:


> The minute I hear the word "quack" I know that these are people who arrogantly think that anyone who disagrees with them is stupid or a fraud. If a bonifide doctor or researcher thinks that a treatment is not effective or ill-advised, then say so without the pejoratives. Most of the skeptics or debunkers that I've met over the years have little or no idea or understanding of alternative medicine, psychosomatic medicine, other than the placebo effect, or any treatment that isn't strictly conventional or AMA approved. If one has a serious condition, look into all sides of possible treatments without the condescending labels, and don't act like an expert if you're not a doctor yourself because not all doctors agree. I've been greatly helped over the years by looking at all sides, including alternative medicine and treatments, such as herbs and acupuncture, that are rarely if ever recommended by conventional medicine. Those used to be considered ineffectual or quackery too. What's most important? Take responsibility for your own health and don't follow anyone blindly. Do your own reading and research and then get opinions from those you respect. But ultimately whatever you decide should be up to you, and you'll probably get better advice from physicians who don't have inflated egos and think that everybody is a fraud but them.


Stupid and fraud are not the only options, there is also just honest mistaken beliefs. The real arrogance is making up your own science, which is why we have diseases like measles now coming back. Established medicine is far from perfect but does have actual scientific controls on the safety and efficacy of treatments


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Bwv 1080 said:


> Stupid and fraud are not the only options, there is also just honest mistaken beliefs. The real arrogance is making up your own science, which is why we have diseases like measles now coming back. Established medicine is far from perfect but does have actual scientific controls on the safety and efficacy of treatments


I can't find this paper on Google

...a loss of immune memory cells after MV infection resets previously acquired immunity, and vaccination prevents this effect. de Vries et al. (17) reproduced transient measles immune suppression in macaques, characterized by systemic depletion of lymphocytes and reduced innate immune cell proliferation (24). Although peripheral blood lymphocyte counts were restored within weeks as expected (25), the authors hypothesized that rapid expansions of predominantly measles- specific B and T lymphocytes masked an ablated memory-cell population (17). In other words, MV infection replaced the previous memory cell repertoire with MV-specific lymphocytes, resulting in "immune amnesia" (17) to nonmeasles pathogens. Previous investigations of virus-induced memory-cell depletion suggest that recovery requires re-stimulation, either directly or via cross-reactive antigens (26-29).


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Luchesi said:


> I can't find this paper on Google
> 
> ...a loss of immune memory cells after MV infection resets previously acquired immunity, and vaccination prevents this effect. de Vries et al. (17) reproduced transient measles immune suppression in macaques, characterized by systemic depletion of lymphocytes and reduced innate immune cell proliferation (24). Although peripheral blood lymphocyte counts were restored within weeks as expected (25), the authors hypothesized that rapid expansions of predominantly measles- specific B and T lymphocytes masked an ablated memory-cell population (17). In other words, MV infection replaced the previous memory cell repertoire with MV-specific lymphocytes, resulting in "immune amnesia" (17) to nonmeasles pathogens. Previous investigations of virus-induced memory-cell depletion suggest that recovery requires re-stimulation, either directly or via cross-reactive antigens (26-29).


what of it? It just shows how dangerous the measles is, how important the vaccination is and how silly those who opose vaccinations are
https://www.asm.org/Articles/2019/May/Measles-and-Immune-Amnesia
basically the measles infections kills you memory T and B cells, which means you become much more susceptible to all other infections, even though you already acquired immunity to those


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

if anyone has any doubts about the thyme
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22313307
"Strong antiseptic activity of essential oils has been known for a long time. The antibacterial activity of oils was tested against clinical bacterial strains of Staphylococcus, Enterococcus, Escherichia and Pseudomonas genera. The agar diffusion method was used for microbial growth inhibition at various concentrations of the oils from T. vulgaris and L. angustifolia. Susceptibility testing to antibiotics and chemotherapeutics was carried out using disc-diffusion method. *120 strains of bacteria isolated from patients with infections of oral cavity, respiratory, genitourinary tracts and from hospital environment were investigated. The results of experiments showed that the oil from T. vulgaris exhibited extremely strong activity against all of the clinical strains.* Thyme oil demonstrated a good efficacy against antibiotics resistant strains of the tested bacteria. Lavender oil has been less activity against clinical strains of Staphylococcus, Enterococcus and Escherichia genus. The worst results have been observed against all strains of Pseudomonas aeruginosa."
someone uploaded the whole paper to researchgate if you want to have it
https://www.researchgate.net/public...activity_of_thyme_and_lavender_essential_oils

I myself could almost no believe the efficacy of thyme in getting rid of these chronic persistent infections. Thyme is also the main ingredient in Listerine - the mouthwash


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

*Drink Me and Abort Your Baby: The Herbal Abortion Tea*
By Maya Lewis

"Through the glass front door of the Sacred Vibes Apothecary in Ditmas Park, Brooklyn a jar of
black cohosh root sits on the middle of the top shelf, in between jars of astragalus root powder
and broadleaf.
The label reads: "Black Cohosh Root (Cimicifuga racemosa) Relaxant and normalizer of female
reproductive system. Painful and delayed menses, ovarian cramps, or womb cramps."
It's best for, among other things - aborting a baby."

_________________

When evening I went to visit my girlfriend . She was drinking the Tea , the black cohosh . She thought I should have a ritual sip . After that , I lost interest in being her partner . In sadness .


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

I have the Golden Vodka . Today it is brewed sufficiently . This is CBD medicine . In the extreme it is remedy for epilepsy symptoms . No , I am not extreme . However , I have had a couple problems in my life . One is exposer to farm chemicals and the other is Lyme . Both of these affect the nerves . What affects the nerves may bother music both the playing and thinking of .


----------

